# Mercedes and JD's Adventures (Ongoing)



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

For the past 3 weeks I've been taking Mercedes and JD out whenever I can. To relatives, the park, and other places. So far we've taken them to 2 different parks. They enjoy it even just car rides. Mercedes loves car rides the most and you can see the sparkle in his eye when he gets to watch everything go by. At relatives we open the carrier cage and let them hang around but when we go outside we keep it on and let them sit there and watch. I honestly wish I could let them out though. But I'm not sure about investing in suits and lanyards. But I'm sure letting them outside is way more than most owners do. I just feel bad for them sitting inside all day and not getting to see stuff and have fresh air. These last 4 days are the most important because I start high school and that makes everything more difficult. I'm trying my hardest in high school so I can make it out. I really won't have that time anymore to sit around and talk to them or take them outside. But I never will think about getting rid of them. They are way more than just little birds to me.

here are some pictures from the park,




























a video from the deck which i got to walk on and sit at the end and watch the water with them, (youtube totally ruined the quality it was a lot better) with a little chirp

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7x-I8RCF1bs"]Shadyside Water - YouTube[/nomedia]

and a video i forgot to add when they first met,

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18iRGzmiiD8"] - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's lovely that you are allowing your budgies to have supervised time in their cage outdoors.

You should never allow a budgie to be outdoors unless it is safely secured in a cage and constantly supervised at all times.

Suits/lanyards are NEVER recommended for budgies. :nono: Budgies are much too small and fragile to be subjected to being put into a flight suit.

https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/378786-say-no-harnesses-flight-suits.html*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It's lovely that Mercedes and JD are enjoying all their fun trips! 

But I agree with FaeryBee - you should never consider lanyards or flight suits as budgies are much too small to use them safely and they can easily escape them.


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

They look like they are enjoying the outside fresh air. Someone told me that the vitamin D from the sun gets on their feathers. Then, when the birds preen themselves they ingest the vitamin D. So, all that sunshine and fresh air has to be good for them. Plus all the extra attention from you they are getting.
Such a good bird parent you are!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Just to clarify, Vitamin D is made in the body, but getting sunlight stimulates the body to produce it, which is why people may assume it comes directly from the sun


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

*Update #1*

Since I last posted here things between relationships are starting to turn
around. Without even separating them he has slowly become more happier with me. Though it's about to turn around since they are both starting their molt. Especially JD since he is still a baby. He is just now losing his bars and his pin feathers are bigger than Mercedes when he lost his. He has been rubbing his head everywhere. He even rubs his head on Mercedes to get him to preen him. Plus when we were out today he was biting Mercedes's feet. I didn't take it as a dominance thing since he never shows behavior like that. I just took it as its so itchy or it hurts so he is biting on something.

Today I went out and got stuff for their molting and treats. The crunch sticks since they chew on things a lot so they would have something to do. Plus some molting stuff since they don't eat fruit or veggies yet and I don't feel like shoving eggs in their face. I know JD is a little underweight and with the big pin feathers he is having I'm sure he needs something. I took them in PetSmart with me and everyone was surprised at how calm they were. Normally when I see someone with birds they are flying around the cage everywhere. They just sit there and watch and be quiet. Of course until we walked by a cockatiel and Mercedes got scared since that was the first time he actually saw a bird bigger than him.

Here is the two things I got, (Also tell me if this stuff isn't suitable)

Crunch Sticks - https://bit.ly/2ZgweyD

Molting Mix - https://bit.ly/2ziP8FA

Here are also some pictures of them after a bath,





































They used to bathe in like a square shallow candle dish that I cleaned but I got them a dog water bowl since a small cage clip on bath one wouldn't work. They both shove each other in the water or push each other off haha. I got a blue one (https://bit.ly/2NtadFK) and put a little water in it. It's big enough for them to bathe in and it also has walls to prevent a spill since they like throwing water everywhere.


----------

